# Hey!



## Breeza (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey everyone,
well im new here and would love to meet sum new ppl and helping and getting help from others about horses.
umm i am a 15 year old female and i live in Australia, ive been brought up with horses and have ridden since i could walk. for the first 7 years of my life i showed in English shows on my pony , then i moved onto a appaloosa who was fully western trained and rode western for about 6 years before deciding that i like english riding better. Last year i regreattable sold my appy, miss him so much but am now schooling my 5yo quarter horse for english showing. i also own a 2yo pinto Autsralian pony who i will show in led classes aswell.
i have a few other animals from dogs to lizards, i love camping, horror movies, AFL and meeting new ppl.
so i hope u dont think im to boring,
hope to here from u soon,
bye


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey Breeza, Welcome!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi Breeza

Do you have pics? I live in Aust too. I have just bought my first QH and I am breaking him in. Having a ball.
Who do you go for in the AFL?


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!!!! This is the second best place on earth!(sorry, but the barn is always first!  ) And of course we don't think you're boring!


----------



## Breeza (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Our Boyjack,

umm yeah i have a pic of my horse, but it isnt very good. (and i have to resize it) ill be 

getting some new ones soon when hes back in work.

lol, q/h are great fun.

oh i barrack for Collingwood. lol

u?

talk to u soon


----------



## Buckskin Fanatic (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Breeza! I'm new here, too. I spend a good bit of my time wishing I could visit your homeland!
Looking forward to seeing your horse.  
~ Mary


----------

